# meyer plow problems



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

my plow will not raise or lower and will not angle right or left. it was working just fine last week.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

does the motor run? could it be froze? could your fuse be blowen?could you have a bad silinode
if you have the owners manual then check the trouble shooting guide if you don't have one then it would do you good to buy one. 
there is no way for us to give you the correct answer without more information. 
Dwan


----------



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

yes i can hear the motor run when i try to raise the plow but nothing happens. I just bought this truck 2 weeks ago and i do not have the manual. the plow was working when i got it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Try using this troubleshooting guide:

http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/snowplow_troubleshoot.htm


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Nightman you could have a few things causing your problem.
Starting with the basics check your fluid level.
You may even have a clogged filter or filters, if the pump motor is operating.
You may have multible valves that have stuck if the power unit hasn't been used in a while.
This should get you started checking things out, but try to get yourself a copy of the troubleshooters guide.
Let us know how you make out.


 John......................


----------



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

Garagekeeper... i checked the level and its real low. what type of hydrolic fluid should i use? I have some but its good for light duty hydrolics will this work? or do i need heavier fluid?? i guess i have a leak somewhere once i fill it up i will check for a leak. and go from there if i still have the problem...thanks for tour help


----------



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

Garagekeeper... i checked the level and its real low. what type of hydrolic fluid should i use? I have some but its good for light duty hydrolics will this work? or do i need heavier fluid?? i guess i have a leak somewhere once i fill it up i will check for a leak. and go from there if i still have the problem...thanks for your help


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

I would get yourself a few quarts of Meyer or anyone elses low temp hydraulic fluid.
Don't use the hydraulic fluids not meant for low temp usage.

 John..................


----------



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

ok will do. would you know how many quarts it holds its a E-47

Thanks again
Danny


----------



## nightman (Jun 4, 2004)

filled up with m-1 hydrolic fluid now plow raises and angles in both direction BUT when i lower the plow down to the ground there is still a lot of tension on the chain. I also found 2 small leaks 1 inbetween the motor and the pump and the other was at the plug by the selonoid valves.... reparied both leaks and still there is too much tension on the chain and it seems that the ram is not going down all the way.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

The chain wouldn't get slack in it unless you push down on the lift arm while you have the ign turned on and the switch in the lower or float position.
Thats not to say that there isn't a problem with the lowering valve, which is the "a" valve located on the back side of the power unit.
 John...............................


----------

